# T-Mobile Frame Set



## Rennrig (Feb 14, 2008)

What is the BB on the T-Mobile TCR frame set. English or Italian?? Also...What were the 2005 bikes s/u with group wise? Shimano?

Cheers


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's english and the 2005 bikes came stock with Dura Ace


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Italianrider76 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's english and the 2005 bikes came stock with Dura Ace


correct! So did the T-mobile '06 as well. I have the non-Tmobile that has DA, except for the crankset.


----------

